# LED lights for a 3x3 tent.



## 420trout (Apr 22, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 22, 2020)

Im interested in answers to your question because im considering buying some LEDs and trying them in flower instead of my HPS.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 22, 2020)

If your using the newer, more efficient white LM301B/H LEDs by Samsung, then 30-35w/square foot is a good number to shoot for. If your using the older blurple lights, aim for 50w/square foot. So right now your sitting at 33.3w/square foot which isn’t bad. I do know the chips Mars Hydro use are white but not as efficient as the Samsung chips so you could bump it up for sure. 

You do have a lot of blue spectrum with those lights so I’d look to add something that has more reds to help with flowering. The HLG100 v2 from Horticulture Lighting Group is a good option. Its about the same size as your TS1000 but uses the Samsung LM301H chips, comes in 3000k(more red for flowering) and only uses 100w. It’s $150. They also have a 60w red LED supplement bar. It’s got red LED of differing red spectrum to help aid in flower. It’s $170. And as a bonus, HLG is an American company and all their lights are made here in the USA. Check out their site, they have pre assembled LED fixtures to buy or if you like to get hands on and save money, they have a whole line of DIY stuff. 

I just setup a 3x3 with a Spider Farmer SF-2000. It’s only 200w which puts me at 22w/square foot so I turned up the driver to 220w and have the HLG 60 Red Supplement on order. That will put me at 31w/square foot with a ton of reds in my tent. 

Also, don’t go by the number the manufacturer puts on the light as it’s very misleading. Look at the actual wattage being used. Your Mars Hydro TS1000w really only uses 150w. They put the big number on there to suggest what kind of MH it could replace.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 22, 2020)

.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 22, 2020)

Try adding one of these.https://www.amazon.com/VIPARSPECTRA...o&qid=1587578347&sprefix=Mars,aps,172&sr=8-12  While I have not personally used one, they are a good company and I have a number of their lights.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 22, 2020)

420trout said:


> I think I need at least a 300w led light.  The Marshydro TSW2000 is exactly that 300w drawn from the wall.  I like the idea of supplementing that with some red during flower and will have to look into that.
> View attachment 260912



Oh I misread your original post! Didn’t see that your using a 2x4 with the 2 TS1000 separately, thought those were going in the 3x3.

The MarsHydro would do good but personally I’d go with something else. If could start over I’d buy a HLG 260w R-Spec or something equivalent for my flower tent. It uses the high end Samsung chips and Mean Well drivers while tailoring the spectrum high in reds. It’s a DIY kit that can be put together in 20 minutes and only cost $350.

That MarsHydro seem to be expensive for what you get. It doesn’t use Samsung chips but some less efficient Epistar chips and some kind of chinese made drivers. The Spider Farmer SF2000 is only $5 more but uses all those higher end components.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 23, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Ive never used Leds but im thinking on it on my next indoor grow. Right now i am totally confused after reading all this info. I must be getting old. No,,i am pretty sure im getting old.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 23, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Good,,ill just pull up a chair and watch you. When your done buying lights we will both know the right ones.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 23, 2020)

.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 23, 2020)

Okay my friend,, no problem.
I dont grow them that much anymore but i like them cause they are fun and very easy to grow. Matter fact im waiting on some Auto beans right now,,but my buddy who is sending them hasnt been out much lately to mail them. Covid crap is slowing everything down.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 23, 2020)

.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 23, 2020)

420trout said:


> I found the HLG 260w R-Spec light on ebay.  Price is very good.  It is a 3000k light, but does not say Rspec.  Everything else seems identicle to Rspec.  What's the difference?



Hmm I’ve never heard of a separate version but 3000k is in the red part of the spectrum. Maybe they just forgot to add the Vspec name? Or maybe it’s the older V1 board that was replaced with the V2.

Have them send you a photo of the board. It should have Rspec or Bspec printed on the top right. It should also have Horticulture Lighting Group printed on the bottom right of the board.

The V2 is the newer board and the one you want cause it uses the Samsung LM301B/H chips. The V1 uses older, less efficient Samsung chips. The spectrum is sprinted on the bottom of the V1 with a little check mark next to which one you got. The V2 doesn’t.

If they don’t or won’t send any real life pics then my guess is it’s a knock off.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 23, 2020)

420trout said:


> Hey, a question about those HLG 260w R-Spec lights.  Could I also grow with this light or is it too much in the red spectrum for growing?  They are very reasonably priced on ebay and I think I want to buy one.  Even if I only use it to flower.  If I could also grow under it too then it's a no brainer win-win decision.



I’ve heard of people using it in veg, they just keep it a little lower than normal to keep the plants from stretching.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 23, 2020)

420trout said:


> I found the HLG 260w R-Spec light on ebay.  Price is very good.  It is a 3000k light, but does not say Rspec.  Everything else seems identicle to Rspec.  What's the difference?


Could be counterfeit?


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 23, 2020)

I use 4 / 200 watt LED lights for my 3' x 7' grow area. I built them from kits from Timber LED Grow Lights. They are passively cooled (no fans) white lights with your choice of spectrum. Mine are 3500. They do a great job.


----------



## 420trout (Apr 24, 2020)

.


----------



## tiredtony (Apr 28, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Hmm I’ve never heard of a separate version but 3000k is in the red part of the spectrum. Maybe they just forgot to add the Vspec name? Or maybe it’s the older V1 board that was replaced with the V2.
> 
> Have them send you a photo of the board. It should have Rspec or Bspec printed on the top right. It should also have Horticulture Lighting Group printed on the bottom right of the board.
> 
> ...


I found the V3 version on Lazada..Its called Meijiu HLG 240W Quantum Board V3 Samsung Lm301H Mix Epistar 660nm (3000K)
6500 baht here..thats about $200. If I'm looking for a flowering lamp for a 3'x2' space is this optimum?


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

tiredtony said:


> I found the V3 version on Lazada..Its called Meijiu HLG 240W Quantum Board V3 Samsung Lm301H Mix Epistar 660nm (3000K)
> 6500 baht here..thats about $200. If I'm looking for a flowering lamp for a 3'x2' space is this optimum?


According to the website yes, but im not sure if it is honest. Be careful


----------



## tiredtony (Apr 28, 2020)

Lesso said:


> According to the website yes, but im not sure if it is honest. Be careful


It looks ok because its in a "rated dealer" shop that sells loads of growkit. Kit form also.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 28, 2020)

tiredtony said:


> I found the V3 version on Lazada..Its called Meijiu HLG 240W Quantum Board V3 Samsung Lm301H Mix Epistar 660nm (3000K)
> 6500 baht here..thats about $200. If I'm looking for a flowering lamp for a 3'x2' space is this optimum?


Hard to say with these Chinese manufacturers as you don’t know what “Bin” the diodes are from. They could be just fine or they could be low quality ones that burn up after 3-6 months.


----------



## Lesso (Apr 28, 2020)

Ive heard stories both ways, good and bad.


----------



## tiredtony (Apr 28, 2020)

The thing is I live in SE Asia so things are limited. The other option thats easy to get is the mars hydro eco 600 for about the same price.


----------

